# Grandpa's Train Set



## SoCalExile (Jul 23, 2010)

New guy here. For years I've had this American Flyer train set in my garage. Now times are tight, but I'm a sentimental guy, and I love old stuff. So I'm caught between getting this train set functioning, or selling it. 

So my questions are:

-How much is it worth as is?

-What am I looking at in terms of time and money to get it back to working condition?

-How much might it worth if restored? 

Pics:













































































































Thanks.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

I don't know tin... but that there screams *valuable*!

...and for God's sake...

*DON'T CRUSH THE BOXES!!!!!*

(they're valuable as well...  )

By the way... are you an exile *to* SoCal or *from* SoCal?

I'm a SoCal native who lives 15 miles from where he was born.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

You have a pretty good find there in excellent condition. I don't set value for something like that except to say that, if it was mine, I'd be posting it on eBay tonight. As was said, keep the boxes, let the collector sort them out.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

SoCalExile said:


> New guy here. For years I've had this American Flyer train set in my garage. Now times are tight, but I'm a sentimental guy, and I love old stuff. So I'm caught between getting this train set functioning, or selling it.
> 
> So my questions are:
> 
> ...


I don't model American Flyer but to save you the trouble selling it I will give you a $100 bucks for it. Do you take PayPal?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You have all the stuff to set it up on the floor and see if it goes around.
It looks to be in great shape, all you might have to do is lube and oil it.:thumbsup:

Ok $125?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

big ed said:


> I don't model American Flyer but to save you the trouble selling it I will give you a $100 bucks for it. Do you take PayPal?


Hahaha, I was going to offer him $100 for it... I guess I will have to up it to $125.25 though 

But really, I just looked on eBay and the locomotive and tender themselves sell for like $100, and yours look to be in better condition then the ones listed


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

If you got the room for a 4'x8' sheet of plywood, you can setup a nice little layout.
We will help you out. Just clean the track,easy. Lube and oil lightly, easy.
Get a few old tin buildings, some metal people, some trees and grass and your set.
It looks like Grandpa took good care of it or hardly ever used it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Boston&Maine said:


> Hahaha, I was going to offer him $100 for it... I guess I will have to up it to $125.25 though
> 
> But really, I just looked on eBay and the locomotive and tender themselves sell for like $100, and yours look to be in better condition then the ones listed



I will bump you to a buck thirty five.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I do not know the actual value. This is the way I look at things, If they have a history and memories that are dear to me I know I will regret selling it. For this reason I would restore it and run it. If you want to get back into trains then what is better than a set that I cannot only be proud of repairing but be proud of what it means to me. I have a Life Like train that I restored, worthless to most valuable to me. I think you have what is worth allot dollar wise to many but potentially priceless to you. Just my 2 cents.

If you are going to run it check all of the cords and wires prior to plugging it in. Please do not electrocute yourself, doing that removes allot of enjoyment from the hobby.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

big ed said:


> I will bump you to a buck thirty five.


Okay, you win


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tkruger said:


> I do not know the actual value. This is the way I look at things, If they have a history and memories that are dear to me I know I will regret selling it. For this reason I would restore it and run it. If you want to get back into trains then what is better than a set that I cannot only be proud of repairing but be proud of what it means to me. I have a Life Like train that I restored, worthless to most valuable to me. I think you have what is worth allot dollar wise to many but potentially priceless to you. Just my 2 cents.
> 
> If you are going to run it check all of the cords and wires prior to plugging it in. Please do not electrocute yourself, doing that removes allot of enjoyment from the hobby.


Yes the wires do look a little ragged. Watch out for them.

But the rest does not really look like it needs "restoring", just a little maintenance and a good wiping down.

I take it that Grandpa took the big train ride to the sky?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I thought I saw Grandpa somewhere in your post?:laugh:

I guess I was thinking of another post.:laugh:

Go ahead B&M, I all ready won over $350 this week.:laugh:

God bless, Grandpa anyway!

Edit...........,
I know I was not going crazy, GrandPa's trains is the name of the thread! ha ha ha


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

We were just talking about the AF Royal Blue in another recent thread. That's a beautiful looking set.

(We haven't heard from Reckers here 'cause he b'lined his way to the airport and is flying out to SoCal to drool over these goodies directly!)

TJ


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm surprised all you, "3 rail Junkies" aren't the ones drooling!
Reckers would admire the workmanship and the realism, but not the 3rd rail.

As a set, and in the condition that it's in, he's got well over $400(at least) worth of Quality Trains!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Dohh! I'm embarrased to say I didn't notice the 3rd rail, either! I was too busy drooling over the trains, myself!


----------



## Rich_Trains (May 23, 2010)

Exile,

You have a great find. This is all prewar American Flyer circa 1940-1941. It's S scale, meaning the cars and locomotive were scaled at 3/16 of an inch to the foot; but O gauge using the 3 rail track as pictured. After the war Flyer converted to S gauge, 2 rail track, while continuing to expand on the S scale line they first introduced right before the war. The 3/16 inch to the foot was designed to more closely represent actual cars and engines than the earlier Flyer pieces sold in the 1920s and most of the 1930s.

The pictures show that the cars and locomotive probably don't require any restoring from a visual standpoint. Electrically the engine may require work but these were very well built, and depending how and where it was stored I'd guess you have better than a 50-50 chance the engine still runs. It's hard to tell where you're located now, but if you're in the So Cal area there are plenty of folks around that have the expertise to work on the engine. There is an S gauge club in the San Diego area, and one in the LA area which is the club I belong to. If you're in another part of the country look for a local S gauge club.

As to value. _Individually_, and saying the pieces are in excellent (c7) condition, or better, Doyle's Standard Catalog of American Flyer Trains value these as: 
494 Baggage Car $70
495 Coach Cars $70 each
556 Locomotive $175

These prices are NOT, repeat NOT, set in stone, a lot of negotiating goes on and prices vary depending on how bad the buyer wants them, and how bad the seller wants to unload them. The fact that this is a set and includes boxes adds much more value which again is hard to determine, and based on supply and demand. Bottom line boxes will add value.

Track and accessories such as the transformer and uncoupler usually have little value compared to the rolling stock. One exception which is your case is when they are in their original boxes, which from the pictures appears to be true. So yes, don’t do any harm to the boxes! Also any documentation such as inspection sheets or set up instructions would make a set more attractive to a buyer/collector.

Do a search for the locomotive and cars on the Bay to see if any were recently sold. That would help to determine their value. Even better if you can find a set that was sold. 

If you really want to have a go at running these by all means go for it. Even if you had to spend some to get the engine running you’d have a great set for the cost of repairing the engine. 

A note about safety. It’s hard to say whether the old transformer is still safe to use. One problem is that the wire that plugs into the 120Volt AC outlet in the wall is often dried out and brittle with the actual wiring exposed--DO NOT plug a damaged cord into any outlet. This could be also true for internal parts. This is not a big problem since transformers can be picked up at club swap meets for a relatively low price. You can also buy new. These transformers put out 7-15 V AC to run the trains, and 15 V AC for accessories. You can even use other brands such as Lionel as long as they put out the same voltage. 

Again the bottom line is you could have a very nice vintage train running for way less than the cost of a new set, if that’s what you'd like to do.

Rich


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Rich, you did well by him!
Considering the fact that I have several prewar S scale pieces, If I had the $$$, I'd jump on buying a set in such wonderful condition!

Jim


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

What you appear to have is an intact set with the original boxes, etc., of an American Flyer o gauge 556 engine with passenger cars. Even those little pieces of instructions are valuable. I don't know how to put a price on it, but preserving even the corners of the corrugated and pasteboard boxes from dents is important----it means money. Treat this like fine china. Don't undertake any cleaning beyond dusting---I wouldn't even take the cars out of the boxes.

Finally, if you want to keep it as a treasured heirloom, we can help you get it up and running, again. Best of luck with it, and don't be shy about coming back for more info!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

A little more looking....yours appears to be O gauge, rather than S scale. I get that by using the car numbers. An auction in 2004 offered a similar set with crumbling wheels, no mention of the packaging or track, expected to go for between 50 and 300 dollars with 50 as the opening bid offer. http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/331844 

Here is your engine on ebay, currently being bid: http://cgi.ebay.com/American-Flyer-...ewItem&pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item563e1b4933


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Yours is a prewar set---pre WW2. At that time, American Flyer was in the transition period between three-railed O gauge track and two-railed S scale track, which was about 3/4 the size of yours and became their main line. If you want to keep it, you'll have a beautiful set that should run forever if you take care of it. I run stuff of the prewar to 1960 vintage S scale American Flyer, and the things are superbly engineered. Yours would simply be a larger version of mine. With a little care, oil and grease, your great-grandchildren can eventually use these.


----------

